# My First Oil Painting



## Garrett Petersen (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's a picture of my first oil painting:










I think it turned out really well. I'm extremely impressed with oil paints. They have excellent weight, beautiful depth of colour, and I really like working with them. Who else has ever painted in oils? Any tips?


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

The houses look fantastic! Beautiful lines.

I love oils. I'll try to give some advice... I'm still learning myself. It looks like you painted the sky after the clouds. I would have recommend painting the sky first, then the clouds. It's all about building layers. Fun shit.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Your first oil painting? A great first painting for sure.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

Garrett Petersen said:


> Here's a picture of my first oil painting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the sky looks really pretty!!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's very nice!


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

Amazing painting. Were you drawn to the medium? Have you worked in other medium before? 

I've never used oils. In my art school daze acrylics were the standard, apparently they can be worked like oils but they dry faster.


----------



## Garrett Petersen (Aug 4, 2010)

whisperycat said:


> Amazing painting. Were you drawn to the medium? Have you worked in other medium before?
> 
> I've never used oils. In my art school daze acrylics were the standard, apparently they can be worked like oils but they dry faster.


I worked in acrylics for 5 years before trying oils. I'm not an art student, but I do a lot of reading about art, and I've taken some professional workshops, most notably with Mike Svob.

I'm realising that I know a lot about oils because I've read so much about them over the years. I would read books and magazines for acrylic techniques, but oil techniques were close enough to be worth reading about.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice. I like. Interesting clouds.


----------



## Stillwater (Dec 14, 2009)

I like it, nice job !


----------

